# Daha açık olamazdı



## emre aydın

"English only" forumunda bir soru sormuştum, cevap veren eleman çok güzel açıklamış. Teşekkür edip "daha açık olamazdı" demek istedim ama sonra kafama takıldı, tam nasıl denir karar veremedim. 

Couldn't be more clear

Can't/couldn't have been more clear

Sizce hangisi ya da farklı bir seçenek mi?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

could not have been clearer / more straighforward / more comprehendable / more understandable


----------



## emre aydın

RimeoftheAncientMariner sağol.

Öyleyse *can't have been more clear* da olabilir değil mi?

Ayrıca couldn't be more clear'dan ne anlarsın?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

more clear yerine 'clearer' tavsiye ederim


----------



## emre aydın

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> more clear yerine 'clearer' tavsiye ederim



sağol, more clear daha kolayıma geliyor, sonuçta ikisi de doğru.

Diğer sorularım hakkında görüş belirtmemişsin, biliyorsan yardım edersen sevinirim.

Öyleyse *can't have been more clear* da olabilir değil mi?

Ayrıca couldn't be more clear'dan ne anlarsın?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

" couldn't have been clearer " , couldn't have been expressed better )

couldn't be clearer - daha açık olmazdı

Bence, 

mesela

intelligent için superlative " more intelligent " tır

intelligenter olamayacağı gibi " more clear  "

da mümkün olmamalı

kısa adj. -er ve -est alır diye biliyorum


----------



## emre aydın

şimdi anladım, ben kulağa daha hoş gelir diye clearer öneriyorsun sanmıştım ama öyle değilmiş  

bazı sıfatlarda her iki form da gramer olarak doğru.

Merriam-Webster'dan da bakabilirsin:

Clear - Definition for English-Language Learners from Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

ok. Teşekkürler !  )


----------



## emre aydın

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> ok. Teşekkürler !  )



Rica ederim. Biraz kafa yordum da;

couldn't be more clear: 

"Daha açık olamadı"

"Daha açık olmayabilir"

anlamlarına geliyor sanırım.

Sağol yardımların için.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

more clear kullanımı sayfada nerede ?


----------



## emre aydın

1 clear /ˈkliɚ/  adjective
clearer; clearest
Learner's definition of CLEAR
*[also more clear; most clear]

1 *

: very obvious : not causing or allowing doubt

The show was a _clear_ failure. [=it was clearly a failure; there is no doubt that the show was a failure]
..............


----------



## Muttaki

"Couldn't be clearer" daha aşina gibi geliyor.


----------

